# Ubisoft: Downgrade-Montage kurz vor E3 sorgt für Aufsehen



## MaxFalkenstern (6. Juni 2016)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Ubisoft: Downgrade-Montage kurz vor E3 sorgt für Aufsehen* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Ubisoft: Downgrade-Montage kurz vor E3 sorgt für Aufsehen


----------



## Kinorenegade (6. Juni 2016)

Statt sich auf das Downgrad zu konzentrieren, sollte man lieber das Gameplay im Auge behalten. Sonst kriegen wir wieder ein optisches Highlight mit erheblichen Gameplay Mängeln ala The Division...


----------



## Sanador (6. Juni 2016)

Da war man froh, dass das leidige Thema endlich mal Funkstille hatte und nun das...


----------



## DicknHals (6. Juni 2016)

der trailer zeigt aber auch wie das gameplay zum teil extrem verändert wurde, siehe rainbow six oder besonders divison...,  ich bin sprachlos, das divison was ich habe is irgendwie ein anderes spiel als das hier im video ^^*.  hatte das mit dem downgrade ne ganze weile nicht so ernst genommen aber wenn man sich das video bissl genauer anschaut finde ich keine vernünftige erklärung dafür warum ubisoft das macht. die technik ist ja zweifelohne vorhanden und programmiert wars ja so auch schonmal, also warum zur hölle schafft es sowas nicht in fertige pc spiele? das grenzt ja schon an betrug und augenwischerei.


----------



## svd (6. Juni 2016)

Ja, *ächz*, wird das schon wieder aufgewärmt. 
Allerdings, falls es dabei hilft, Ubisoft zu verdeutlichen, dass sie quasi auf Bewährung sind, und vorsichtig sein sollen, was sie zuerst versprechen und danach liefern können... ist's okay.

Bei den genannten Titeln muss aber die Veröffentlichung auf allen großen Plattformen schuld gewesen sein. Aber heuer, mit Skylake und Pascal, gibt es eigentlich keinen Grund,
nicht einfach einen PCMR-Grafikmodus einzubauen.


----------



## GalaxyRadio (6. Juni 2016)

Kinorenegade schrieb:


> Statt sich auf das Downgrad zu konzentrieren, sollte man lieber das Gameplay im Auge behalten. Sonst kriegen wir wieder ein optisches Highlight mit erheblichen Gameplay Mängeln ala The Division...



Division war weder vom Gameplay, noch von der Grafik beeindruckend und bei allen Downgrades wird sowohl Gameplay als auch Grafik teils massiv verschlechtert. Die Präsentation sind lediglich speziell für die E3 aufwendig gestaltete Abschnitte eines Spieles das später rauskommen soll mit bestmöglicher Grafik und vielen Gameplay Extras um es beeindruckend zu gestalten. Ubisoft ist dort jedoch nicht allein, aber sehr auffällig.



DicknHals schrieb:


> der trailer zeigt aber auch wie das gameplay zum teil extrem verändert wurde, siehe rainbow six oder besonders divison...,  ich bin sprachlos, das divison was ich habe is irgendwie ein anderes spiel als das hier im video ^^*.  hatte das mit dem downgrade ne ganze weile nicht so ernst genommen aber wenn man sich das video bissl genauer anschaut finde ich keine vernünftige erklärung dafür warum ubisoft das macht. die technik ist ja zweifelohne vorhanden und programmiert wars ja so auch schonmal, also warum zur hölle schafft es sowas nicht in fertige pc spiele? das grenzt ja schon an betrug und augenwischerei.



Es ist nichts weiter als Betrug, vor allem da Ubisoft bei allen Downgradevorwürfen stets bekräftigt, dass es dem Werbematerial/E3 Material entspricht und nicht verändert wurde. So lange jedoch niemand dagegen gerichtlich vorgeht und in allen Bereichen auch gewinnt und Ubisoft massiv zu Schaden kommt, werden Sie ihr vorgehen auch nicht ändern, auf das ihre Käufer weiterhin geblendet werden.

Wir sollten froh sein, dass einige Leute immer wieder Vergleiche bringen und das Thema aufwärmen, so oft dies möglich ist, denn in der Spielbranche wird permanent betrogen und das nicht zu gering.


----------



## CrysoN86 (6. Juni 2016)

In der RS Siege Community hätte es einen schönen Shitstorm gegeben, wenn man die ursprünglich grafisch aufwendigere Fassung so auf den Markt gebracht hätte. Schließlich hat sich die Community schon seit Release über den Blendeffekt an Fenstern und Türen aufgeregt... 

PS. Die Grafik von The Division war trotzdem beeindruckend, bitte keine Übertreibungen hier @GalaxyRadio.


----------



## Redi87 (6. Juni 2016)

Danke fuer die Aufklaerung!!!


----------



## THEDICEFAN (6. Juni 2016)

Abspecken hat noch nie was gebracht^^ Eigentlich schießen se sich nur ins eigene Bein


----------



## Orzhov (6. Juni 2016)

svd schrieb:


> Ja, *ächz*, wird das schon wieder aufgewärmt.
> Allerdings, falls es dabei hilft, Ubisoft zu verdeutlichen, dass sie quasi auf Bewährung sind, und vorsichtig sein sollen, was sie zuerst versprechen und danach liefern können... ist's okay.
> 
> Bei den genannten Titeln muss aber die Veröffentlichung auf allen großen Plattformen schuld gewesen sein. Aber heuer, mit Skylake und Pascal, gibt es eigentlich keinen Grund,
> nicht einfach einen PCMR-Grafikmodus einzubauen.



Ein Modus der bestimmten Leuten einfach so 2-3cm mehr "Dingdong" verleiht? Das würde mich beeindrucken.


----------



## svd (6. Juni 2016)

Ja, genau, warum nicht. Einfach mal die Grafikeinstellungen freigeben, die auch bei der Entwicklung verwendet worden sind.
Hardwarefreaks mit Multi-GPU-Setups und Intel Zehnkernern wird's freuen. 

Ob normale Leute den Dingdong wieder zwischen die Beine klemmen und spielen müssen, wie der Pöbel, kann Ubisoft ja egal sein.


----------



## stillleben (6. Juni 2016)

svd schrieb:


> Bei den genannten Titeln muss aber die Veröffentlichung auf allen großen Plattformen schuld gewesen sein. Aber heuer, mit Skylake und Pascal, gibt es eigentlich keinen Grund,
> nicht einfach einen PCMR-Grafikmodus einzubauen.


Geht leider auch nicht, da man bei Massive/Ubisoft (wahrscheinlich immer noch) der Meinung ist, das so etwas "unfair" gegenüber den Konsolen-Versionen wäre.

Nachlesen hier so:
‘The Division’ PC Version ‘Kept In Check’ With Consoles, Would Be ‘Unfair’ Per Developer
The Division - Zu großer Unterschied zwischen PC und Konsolen laut Ubisoft »unfair« - GameStar


----------



## Wamboland (6. Juni 2016)

stillleben schrieb:


> Geht leider auch nicht, da man bei Massive/Ubisoft (wahrscheinlich immer noch) der Meinung ist, das so etwas "unfair" gegenüber den Konsolen-Versionen wäre.
> 
> Nachlesen hier so:
> ‘The Division’ PC Version ‘Kept In Check’ With Consoles, Would Be ‘Unfair’ Per Developer
> The Division - Zu großer Unterschied zwischen PC und Konsolen laut Ubisoft »unfair« - GameStar



Und genau da wird das Problem liegen. The Division ist ja trotzdem ein schickes Spiel, aber gerade bei FC3 in der Dialogsequenz fällt es schon sehr hart auf - und über WD müssen wir denke ich gar nicht reden ^^

Das ein moderner PC solche Grafiken in 30+ FPS in 1080p darstellen kann sollte kein Problem sein, von daher wäre es halt echt mal fein wenn wir auch die Möglichkeit dazu bekommen würden. Wenn es Cross-Plattform Play gäbe würde ich die Weigerung verstehen, aber da wir PCler ja eh unter uns sind, sollte man uns auch mal die Zügel in die Hand geben ...


----------



## svd (6. Juni 2016)

Eh irgendwie lustig, weil ich "Far Cry 3", "Far Cry 4" und "Watch_Dogs" auf der PS3 gespielt habe. 
Und, naja, die doch weniger hübsch als auf zB der PS4 aussehen. Unfairness auf Konsole ist demnach voll okay.


----------



## Orzhov (6. Juni 2016)

svd schrieb:


> Ja, genau, warum nicht. Einfach mal die Grafikeinstellungen freigeben, die auch bei der Entwicklung verwendet worden sind.
> Hardwarefreaks mit Multi-GPU-Setups und Intel Zehnkernern wird's freuen.
> 
> Ob normale Leute den Dingdong wieder zwischen die Beine klemmen und spielen müssen, wie der Pöbel, kann Ubisoft ja egal sein.



Wer weiß. Manchmal kommen mir die Leute wegen "Downgrades" und dergleichen rumnölen einfach so vor, als ob es genau daran mangelt.


----------



## Xeroxon (6. Juni 2016)

Ist aber schon krass bei den ganzen Games. Da fehlen teilweise ja nahezu sämtliche Partikel- und Illuminationseffekte, alles sieht viel steriler, leerer und blasser aus. Zum Kotzen, diese Verarsche. Ein bisschen mehr Ehrlichkeit würde ich mir wünschen. Sonst brauchen sie ja eigentlich auch gar keine Ingamevideos zeigen sondern nur CGI-Videos. Bleibt sich gleich.


----------



## Gemar (6. Juni 2016)

Dass das auf der E3 passert ist jetzt nicht einmal die große Sauerei, sondern dass sie es noch bis zum oder kurz vor Release so weiter treiben.
Bei Watch Dogs sind immer noch die Screenshots geschönt mit dem es beworben wird und haben quasie wenig mit der tatsächlichen Spielgrafik zu tun.


----------



## Gast1661893802 (6. Juni 2016)

stillleben schrieb:


> Geht leider auch nicht, da man bei Massive/Ubisoft (wahrscheinlich immer noch) der Meinung ist, das so etwas "unfair" gegenüber den Konsolen-Versionen wäre.


Das was die da raushauen aber totaler Schwachsinn !

Die Begründung ist sehr einfach:
Im Normalfall geht bei den höhen Detaileinstellungen Übersicht verloren, wo z.B. bei hohen Einstellungen noch Gras und Schatten ist, befindet sich bei Niedrigen Einstellungen i.d.R vereinfacht ausgedrückt eine grüne Wiese.
Der mit den hohen Einstellungen wähnt sich getarnt, während der mit den niedrigen ihn auf freimem Feld liegen sieht.

Die einzige Ausnahme ist wenn der mit den hohen Einstellungen eine größere Sichtweite hat und ggf. den Mitspieler schon sehen kann.

Aber auch hier wäre Abhilfe das kleinste, Serverseitiges Abstimmen der Clients durch den Server der dann z.B. eine Mindestqualitätsstufe als Einstellung kennt und dann oberhalb dieser Einstellung den kleinsten gemeinsamen Nenner für alle Clients erzwingt.
Abgesehen von dem Steuerungsvorteil (wobei auch diverse Konsoleros schon via Tastatur+Maus spielen) wäre sogar ein faires Crossplatform Gaming möglich.


Erschreckend finde ich das der Wahnsinn bei Ubi (und auch einige andere) nachweislich Methode hat.
Natürlich kann man designtechnisch hier und da weniger Vegetation benutzen zur unfertigen Fassung, um ein flüssigeres Spiel zu gewährleisten, oder an der Farbpalette etwas rumschrauben, aufwendigere Berechnungen zumindest für den SP justierbar machen.

Die Downgrade-Geschichte bei The Witcher 3 würde ich in dem Bereich Designentscheidung einordnen (andere Farbpalette, weniger Grünzeug).

Was aber im Video gut sehen ist, dass auch diverse undetailiertere Modelle benutzt werden ist meiner Meinung nach aber sehr fragwürdig !


----------



## WeeFilly (6. Juni 2016)

Schon erstaunlich, wie zahllose Physik- und Nebeleffekte einfach verschwunden sind...

Das einzige Spiel was ich selber davon habe ist The Division, und leider sieht es im Video nicht direkt nach höchster Qualität aus... Was der mit seinen Texturen gemacht hat ist mir ein Rätsel. Bei mir sieht das Spiel DEUTLICH besser aus. Das wirft natürlich die Frage auf, inwiefern die anderen Vergleiche noch glaubhaft sind...


----------



## D-Wave (6. Juni 2016)

Sieht mal jemand den Grund warum ich Division nicht mehr gekauft habe. Ich habe die Vorführungen gesehen und die blinden Gamer habens trotzdem gekauft. Aber was will man dazu noch sagen weiter so, ihr blindes Volk redet euch noch alles gut. Das Gejammere an der 0815 Downengine ist wohl kaum zu überlesen.


----------



## Shadow_Man (6. Juni 2016)

Man muss aber auch ehrlich sagen, dass aus Performancegründen manchmal die Grafik abgeschwächt wird oder Dinge rausgenommen werden, weil man sieht, dass das Spiel so nicht flüssig läuft. Das ist eben der riesen Nachteil, wenn ein Spiel schon sehr früh gezeigt wird und gezeigt wird, wie es aussehen KÖNNTE. Leider wird dann auch manchmal geschummelt, in dem Screenshots bearbeitet werden und solche Sachen. Das ist nicht gut und kommt eh irgendwann raus.
Dann lieber so wie man es bei Fallout 4 gemacht hat. Das Spiel nicht zu früh angekündigt und genauso gezeigt, wie es dann fertig auch aussah. Ehrlichkeit kann jeder erwarten.


----------



## cryer (6. Juni 2016)

Wenn Grafik irgendwann mal alles ist, spielen wir vermutlich mit wunderschönen Bildern. Solange man aber auch noch alles irgendwie in Bewegung bringen muss, wird Grafik eben so angepasst, dass sie spielbar läuft. Vielleicht gibt es da draußen ja jemanden, der unbedingt eine 5 Bilder pro Sekunde Diashow ansehen will und das dann "Spiel" nennt. Aber noch ist die Mehrheit wohl nicht so leidensfähig.


----------



## SmokeOnFire (6. Juni 2016)

Ist echt schon stark, was da teilweise an Atmosphäre verloren geht, wo aus einer düsteren Dschungelpassage mit nebelumwobenen Tempel dann so ein Sonnenspaziergang mit Palmen wird.
Ich verstehe ja die technische Notwendigkeit, damit das Spiel auch auf normalen Rechnern gut läuft, die wollen die Titel ja auch an Menschen verkaufen die unter 1000 € für einen PC ausgeben. Tja und mit dem großen Markt Konsole in USA machts wohl einfach nicht Sinn, für die paar Prozent pro Gamer mit Superkisten alles rauszukitzeln, und dann wird alles etwas reduzierter.

Eigentlich schade, dass soviel Show nötig ist. Auch bei Rainbow Six Siege, es sieht ja toll aus im Trailer, und verliert im direkten Vergleich doch arg. Auch schade, dass so viel Atmo dann im Spiel verloren geht.

Aber genau genommen, das macht doch jeder. Wer sein Auto verkauft putzt es auch nochmal heraus. Wenn Besuch kommt wird gewischt und aufgeräumt. Ich glaube das macht jeder irgendwo, wenns drauf ankommt das Maximum rauskitzeln und ein bisschen auftischen. Fängt ja schon mit Makeup und Styling für den Ausgehabend an. 

-Smoke


----------



## Angry-Angel (6. Juni 2016)

cryer schrieb:


> Wenn Grafik irgendwann mal alles ist, spielen wir vermutlich mit wunderschönen Bildern. Solange man aber auch noch alles irgendwie in Bewegung bringen muss, wird Grafik eben so angepasst, dass sie spielbar läuft. Vielleicht gibt es da draußen ja jemanden, der unbedingt eine 5 Bilder pro Sekunde Diashow ansehen will und das dann "Spiel" nennt. Aber noch ist die Mehrheit wohl nicht so leidensfähig.



Hm, also ich habe an der Grafik von "The Division" nichts auszusetzen, (Am Gameplay schon, aber nicht an der Grafik).
Ebenso hat mich Fallout 4 grafisch positiv überrascht. 

Und ich habe "nur" ein 1000,- € - Rechner.

Ich muß jedoch erwähnen, dass mir Full-HD bei 60 FpS vollkommen ausreicht. Ich brauch kein WQHD oder UHD. (Weil, ich sehe, -also optisch-, keinen Unterschied.)


----------



## suriV (6. Juni 2016)

Farcry 3 sieht im fertigen Spiel besser aus finde ich. Beim Rest ist es eher andersrum. Warum? Weil Watch Dogs, The Division u.s.w noch vor den fertig hergestellten Konsolen angekündigt wurde. Microsoft und Sony haben auch mit Sprüchen wie: "Die neuen Konsolen stellen den PC in punkto Leistung in den Schatten!"

Da dachte sich Ubisoft wie auch CD Project Red bei Witcher 3, geben wir Vollgas. Die Konsolen kamen auf den Markt und dann waren sie doch nicht so Leistungsstark wie angekündigt.

Ich schaue mir dann genau Tom Clancy's Wildlands an. Weil dieses Spiel wurde erst nach dem Erscheinen der neuen Konsolen angekündigt.


----------



## HowdyM (6. Juni 2016)

Immer wieder diese leidige Diskussion, die von einem Nerd angestossen wird und die nicht mal 1% der Spieler wirklich betreffen könnte. Ich seh hier keine Beiträge, die über fehlende Früchte im Joghurt jammern oder sich überihr Auto schimpfen....nur weil es in natura anders aussieht und anders ist als in der Werbung versprochen. Messetrailer sind genau das: WERBETRAILER. natürlich wird da aufgehübscht, natürlich werden da Sachen gezeigt, die es in natura nicht gibt. Oder hat von euch schon mal jemand George Clooney gesehen, nur weil er grad nen Nespresso bestellt? Division, WD und auch FC waren grafisch klasse Titel. Dass die nicht der froheren vorgestellten Version, die teilweise 2 Jahre alt war, entsprechen, war doch zu erwarten.


----------



## Desotho (6. Juni 2016)

Und?
Das Spiel kommt raus, es gibt Videos und Tests und man kann sich entscheiden ob man kauft oder nicht.


----------



## svd (6. Juni 2016)

Moment mal, Trailer, ja von mir aus, die sind sowieso heftig geschnitten usw., das lass ich gelten. Niemand erwartet, dass die TK-Pizza genauso aussieht,
wie auf der Schachtel und im Werbespot. Oder das ein Kinofilm genauso gut ist, wie die Trailer. 

Aber wenn sich da zB. ein Mensch mit Gamepad auf die Bühne stellt und so tut, als würde er live genau das Spiel demonstrieren, welches wir später, in zumindest vergleichbarer Qualität, 
kaufen können, finde ich dann schon etwas anders.

Natürlich darf und muss es während der Entwicklung Veränderungen geben. Im Idealfall ist das Ergebnis freilich schöner, als das unfertige Produkt. 
Aber der Unterschied bei den Ubisoftspielen, das lässt sich doch nicht leugnen, ist sehr deutlich. 
(Witzigerweise sehen die "Downgrades" in jedem Spiel gleich aus, finde ich. Da scheinen vorwiegend Licht- und Shadereffekte der Schere zum Opfer zu fallen 
und lassen die Welten weniger plastisch aussehen.)

Ich bin jetzt niemand, der Grafik über Gameplay stellt. Und ich bin der Meinung, dass, solange *du* deinen Spaß am Spiel hast, der Kauf gar kein Fehler gewesen sein kann, 
egal, was andere Leute behaupten.

Trotzdem bleibt halt dieser fade Nachgeschmack von : ""Rolex" kaufen, "Lolex" erhalten." 
Das mag für die einen nicht weiter schlimm sein, denn die Uhr macht ja trotzdem, was sie tun soll. Die Zeit anzeigen, sogar relativ genau und so schlecht aussehen tut sie auch nicht.
Andere sind, zu Recht, enttäuscht und verärgert. Zurückgeben geht womöglich nicht, das Geld ist praktisch weg. Alles kein Thema, wenn gleich mit dem "Lolex"-Produktbild geworben worden wäre.

Naja, ein Glück, dass heutzutage niemand mehr die Katze im Sack kaufen muss. Es ist quasi unmöglich, sich nicht vorher informieren zu können.
Und wer schon mal Pech gehabt hat, ich kann da aus Erfahrung sprechen, bestellt auch nicht mehr einfach blind vor.


----------



## Orzhov (6. Juni 2016)

svd schrieb:


> Naja, ein Glück, dass heutzutage niemand mehr die Katze im Sack kaufen muss. Es ist quasi unmöglich, sich nicht vorher informieren zu können.
> Und wer schon mal Pech gehabt hat, ich kann da aus Erfahrung sprechen, bestellt auch nicht mehr einfach blind vor.



Manchmal bestelle ich Spiele wegen dem "Nervenkitzel" vor. Werden versprechen gehalten? Klappt das mit dem Releasedatum? Fehlt was? Wie gut ist es zum Launch? Es ist eine bizzarre Art von Spannung und sollte ein Spiel zum Launch schlimmer sein als die Grippe gibt's einen Refund.


----------



## Punkfreak1991 (7. Juni 2016)

Das Problem ist, dass wir dieses Jahr wieder die E3-Trailer sehen und applaudieren.... 
Und in einem halben/ganzen Jahr kommt dann das Spiel mit "geschnittener" Grafik heraus und wird ohne Wenn und Aber gekauft...

Die Videos zeigen doch, das hat nichts mit "Änderungen während der Entwicklung" zu tun, das sind ganz bewusst manipulierte Trailer, die was versprechen, was nicht gehalten werden kann. Aber ändern wird sich daran leider auch nichts....schade...


----------



## moeykaner (7. Juni 2016)

Mich stört das mit dem downgrade nicht so, allerdings stört mich, dass sie mit Screenshots und Videos werben, die falsche Tatsachen vorspielen. Sollen sie doch einfach dazu stehen das sich im Entwicklungsprozess ergeben hat, dass eine Grafik in dieser Qualität nicht möglich war.


----------



## Nezuqi (7. Juni 2016)

Da Ubisoft das mittlerweile STÄNDIG so macht ist die Aussage, eines "Wir haben gesehen dass es so nicht klappt im Entwicklungsprozess und möchten unseren Spielern die bestmögliche Erfahrung gewähren", echt nichts mehr her.

Das ist alles kalkuliert, um Hype zu generieren, das Spiel bestmöglich aussehen zu lassen und am Ende ist es wesentlich schlechter und man entschuldigt sich mit einem Wischi-Waschi PR Satz und kalkuliert mit dem Shitstorm. Bis dahin ist aber der große Ansturm an Verkäufen durch und das wars.


----------



## LOX-TT (7. Juni 2016)

Shitstorm wegen Downgrade finde ich nervig, ich finde allgemein Shitstorm nervig.

Und die Optik, ja mei, mir gefallen die Ubisoft Spiele trotzdem sehr gut


----------



## admagnus (7. Juni 2016)

Also wenn ich mir das Video anschaue, dann finde ich die Unterschiede schon extrem auffällig. Im Nachhinein weiß ich jetzt endlich, was mich z.B. an Far Cry 4 gestört hat. Im Hinterkopf war immer dieses diffuse Gefühl, dass das Spiel irgendwie "anders" sein müsste.  Für mich ist das Betrug am Kunden. Wenn das bei einem Spiel passiert, mag das vielleicht noch verzeihbar sein, aber in dieser Regelmäßigkeit ist das eine bewusste Strategie zu erkennen. Man stelle sich mal vor, Milka kündigt eine Schokolade mit 100 Nüssen an,  obwohl sie von vornherein wissen, dass nur Platz für 50 Nüsse ist. Wäre das dann Betrug durch falsche Werbeversprechen? Ich denke schon.


----------



## ChaTTeRer (7. Juni 2016)

Ubisoft ist bei mir erstmal unten durch. Nach der Enttäuschung von The Division und Far Cry Primal warte ich erstmal die Tests ab. Nicht nur die Grafik ist das Problem, wobei es bei Rainbow Six ja schon fast skandalös ist wenn man den Trailer der E3 sieht. Vielmehr stört mich der Spielspaß, der bei The Division ja komplett verloren ging nach einer Woche...immer das gleiche. Ubisoft hat zumindest bei mir viele Credits verspielt, bin gespannt ob Sie es irgendwann schaffen mich wieder zu überzeugen, und zwar nicht mit einem manipulierten Trailer sondern mit dem tatsächlichen Spiel.


----------



## Hjorgar (7. Juni 2016)

Eigentlich ging mir das Thema Downgrades ziemlich am Allerwertesten vorbei, da der Spielspaß mir meistens wichtiger ist als das Funkeln und Glänzen auf dem Monitor.
Allerdings muss ich nach dem Ansehen des Videos doch sagen, dass da wirklich dreist aufgehübscht wurde und das Endergebnis teilweise extrem mager ist. Kann daher die Leute verstehen, die darüber schwer erbost sind und von Verlust an Atmosphäre im Spiel sprechen. Jedoch werden die Publisher nur dann etwas an ihrem Marketing ändern, wenn es ins Leere läuft. Letztlich hat jeder Spieler es selbst in der Hand, etwas daran zu ändern. Kauft einfach nicht die Spiele, wo euch Kaviarcreme versprochen wurde und ihr am Ende doch nur Froschlaich bekommt. Zumindest was die Grafik angeht.


----------



## WeeFilly (7. Juni 2016)

Bei The Division sehe ich grafisch aber keinen großen Unterschied. Nochmal, anders als das Video suggeriert, sieht das Spiel nämlich klasse aus. (Gameplaytechnisch ist es aber ziemlich mau.)


----------



## Lordex (7. Juni 2016)

WeeFilly schrieb:


> Bei The Division sehe ich grafisch aber keinen großen Unterschied. Nochmal, anders als das Video suggeriert, sieht das Spiel nämlich klasse aus. (Gameplaytechnisch ist es aber ziemlich mau.)




Keinen Unterschied, ahja....


----------



## WeeFilly (7. Juni 2016)

Lordex schrieb:


> Keinen Unterschied, ahja....



Wenn ich bei mir zu Hause in-game mit Präsentation vergleiche. Seine "Ultra-Qualität" ist irgendwie alles andere als ultra. Ultra unscharf vielleicht. Weiß nicht, ob das an seiner Aufnahmetechnik oder falschen Grafikeinstellungen liegt... Es illustriert natürlich seinen Punkt sehr gut, aber leider ist es irgendwie weit weg von der Realität.


----------



## SmokeOnFire (7. Juni 2016)

svd schrieb:


> Niemand erwartet, dass die TK-Pizza genauso aussieht, wie auf der Schachtel und im Werbespot.


Stimmt schon. Nicht, dass das gut ist, oder eine Schummelei die andere rechtfertigt, aber fast jede Lebensmittelverpackung und auch Aufdruck verarscht uns. Ohne Geschmacksverstärker, natürliche Aromen, etc. Also eigentlich nix unübliches. Da gibts auch keinen Shitstorm so z.B. bei McDonalds der Bigmac sieht nicht aus wie auf der Preistafel...


----------

